# Organic journey of two satori clones



## next (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey guys and gals,

This will be an organic journey for two satori clones. They are sitting in 5 gal roots pots, 3 parts promix/1 part ewc/1 part perlite, amended with azomite, glacial rock dust, gypsum, greensand, alfalfa, neem cake, kelp meal, bone meal, blood meal, and some dolomite lime.

I rooted them in a bubble cloner, and potted them into 473ml pots full of 75% promix 25% ewc. I also applied a top dressing of fresh ewc to one plant, and buffaloam compost to the other as soon as they were planted. 

They started out under fluorescent lights, then they were moved to the tent under LED's.

It was a bit of a rough start for them, had quite a bit of shock / root boundness / lack of nutes  when they first got put inside the tent, but once they got moved into the large 5gal pots with amended soil things took a 100% turn around. This should be a real journal now.. shouldn't be much to update on considering it will hopefully be a water only grow. But I will post pics and let u know whats goin on.


Thanks MP, for giving me a place to share my grow.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 24, 2015)

I hope you have a successful grow Next. Please remember Satori is a light feeder.  Greenest of mojo to you.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 24, 2015)

I just love Satori.  Good luck with your gals!


----------



## next (Jun 26, 2015)

Heres a quick pic of them.

The one on the left is Ernie (top dressed with EWC)
The one on the right is Bert (top dressed with Buffaloam compost) *edited names* 

They are going to need to be repotted asap. My nutrient rich soil isn't ready yet, so I was thinking about putting them in pro-mix cut with EWC and or the Buffaloam compost - to get them thru the next 3 weeks. 

I think my plan for nutes at this point, will be to use the fish emulsion 5-1-1 every third feeding. 

View attachment 20150626_092153.jpg


View attachment 20150626_092221.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Jun 26, 2015)

Looks good next. Have you had a lot of experience with the fish emulsion? I use it with flowers around the house. 
English ivy absolutely loves it!!!


----------



## next (Jun 26, 2015)

Hey gantt,

Not much experience with it, but I did use it occasionally on my last grow and it went alright. I also used it on the house plants and they loved it. 

Have you used it on MJ before?


----------



## yarddog (Jun 26, 2015)

I did. Remember though, my first and only grow lasted for about 5 weeks or so. Maybe a little longer. Just as my girls was really starting to get good size I pulled the plug. Outdoor grow and all. But they seemed to like it.


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 26, 2015)

Good luck with your grow next. Green mojo man.


----------



## next (Jun 26, 2015)

Thankyou all for the Mojo, muchly appreciated. 

Heya Mebeafarmer, I keep hearing great things about this Satori. My last attempt at growing her was.. a failure, but a pleasure all at the same time. Lets have a puff to these ones flourishing! :ccc:

Transplanted into 1/2 gal containers. 4parts pro-mix 1part ewc.

Bert
View attachment 20150627_110600.jpg

Ernie
View attachment 20150627_110555.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 30, 2015)

Smoking satori and watching... enjoy


----------



## next (Jun 30, 2015)

Hey MebeaFarmer, 

I was trying and planing on up-potting them until my amended soil is ready so I can move into 5 gal smart pots and attempt a water only grow.

They very much appreciated the larger pot, im tempted to put them in the tent with the led's but nervous at the same time. They seem so happy under the fluorescent light.

Here is Bert
View attachment 20150630_212749.jpg

And here is Ernie
View attachment 20150630_212729.jpg

View attachment 20150630_212643.jpg


I watered them today with pure r/o water, their first watering since the repotting. I pre-wet the soil before I transplanted, but never watered them. It still took a few days for them to dry out. 

Was thinking bout doing some lst on them, they are already quite tall. I don't like the scrawny 8" of lower stem that they have, so I think I will try and bend them over at about 4" off the ground then trim everything below the 4" mark and hope for the best.

Hey Rose, glad your keeping an eye on me. What do ya thinkk I should top them? Or tie them down into pretty little bonsai tree's?


----------



## next (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey there MP,

It's into the tent for these girls, they are now chilling under two mars led reflector panels in a tent that is roughly 2x4, but actually works out to 9sq feet.

576 total led watts, not draw wattage. I also have a 45watt cfl in the tent to help keep temps up, and make it easier on my eyes as well.

I gave the tent a good cleaning, temps are sitting at 79.3' with 49% humidity.

They've had no fan's or airflow of any kind to speak of since they grew roots, so they are getting blown around a little inside the tent. With the increase of airflow they should drink alot more too. Excited to see what happens next!

View attachment 20150701_215842.jpg


View attachment 20150701_215912.jpg


**edit, figured while I was in there I might as well do some snipping, so I cut the bottom 4 spindly branches off each plant**

View attachment 20150701_223831.jpg


View attachment 20150701_223813.jpg


I'll give them a few days to recover, and probly start lst training them next watering.
Thanks for looking :smoke1:


----------



## next (Jul 2, 2015)

Little bit of taco leaves this morning, after spending the night in the tent.. they must be adjusting to the windy tent. Look happy happy happy so far.

These look more like a Satori to you THG? - learned some lessons from the last one. 

The plant I took these cuttings from had alot of Whorled Phyllotaxy, kinda hoping these will have it too. She had a few branch sets that were growing 4 at a time, instead of alternating single branches, it was popping out 4 branches a set. 

View attachment 20150702_091545.jpg


View attachment 20150702_091506.jpg


Couldn't help myself.. I tied them down, they have 9sq feet of surface area to fill, but only about 3.5 - 4 feet of height. Cheers to two more Satori Bonsai's.

Tent's been sitting at 76.8 - 79.5 degree's with 41% - 50% humidity, lights are 20" from the plants.


----------



## next (Jul 3, 2015)

I dunno what the **************** is going on.. but they are literally trying to die over night 

View attachment 20150703_211935.jpg


View attachment 20150703_212013.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Jul 4, 2015)

Whoa Next you have this plant in two different threads, and now knowing what strain this is, my advice is invalid in the other thread you started. Please try to keep it in one thread. Satori, although I have never grown it, I have been told is a very light feeder. Rose or THG would better be able to guide you Next, I still think she has her feet wet and she does not like that for sure. What is your feeding schedule, what are you feeding her, what ppm and ph are you putting in the pot. What soil are you running, how old is she, and what is the pH of your run off. They will need the answers to these questions Next, good luck and green mojo, satori is finicky, I'm working on getting some myself.


----------



## next (Jul 4, 2015)

Not much to say really.. its all here in the journal. I put her up in the infirmary section to get more views, not many people check on the grow logs. 

1/2 dose fish emulsion on the 22nd

repotted on the 26th - promix / 25% ewc

plain r/o water on the 30th

They needed water when I posted the pics, planned on feeding every third watering, but due to unhappy plant I opted for another 1/2 dose fish emulsion. 

I blame my tent, what or why, I don't know, but I blame the tent. I had fish filter stuffed in the intakes, pulled that out just incase it was releasing some voc's, but i doubt it. It appears these are going to face the same fate as the sweet cheese


----------



## Kraven (Jul 4, 2015)

Hmmm next I sure dunno, your feeding  pro mix (a soiless medium) organics (Fish Emulsion) so I'm confused. How well has this worked for you in the past, have you had any problems like this before using this medium and organic's? Hopefully we can get this figured out quickly, sure would hate for you to loose such fine genetics bro.


----------



## next (Jul 4, 2015)

Ive done 4 grows with the pro-mix ewc and earth juice nutes. It worked out alright.

The last grow I tried, hate to say it, started looking alot like this, then they died.

Very tempted to switch to the synthetic side, never had problems until I started trying to play the organic field.


----------



## next (Jul 5, 2015)

bleh 

View attachment 20150705_125509.jpg


View attachment 20150705_125520.jpg


View attachment 20150705_125551.jpg


View attachment 20150705_125558.jpg


----------



## next (Jul 5, 2015)

flush with ph'd tap water and say goodbye to RO water for ever?

looks like calcium or something to me

*edit* maybe not apparently fish emulsion has cal / mag in it

"Fish emulsion is, however, one of the premier organic fertilizers, having an N-P-K that ranges between 2-4-0 and 5-1-1. In vegetable gardening it is my product of choice when older leaves start turning yellow, indicating nitrogen deficiency.

N-P-K is an analysis of the fertilizer&#8217;s relative weights of Nitrogen (N), Phosphorus (P), and Potassium (K). For example, a hundred pounds dry weight of 5-1-1 fish emulsion would contain 5 pounds Nitrogen (N), 1 pound Phosphorus (P), and 1 pound Potassium (K).

Fish fertilizer is used primarily for its nitrogen content, but it is also helpful as a mineral supplement, since it *contains appreciable amounts of Calcium (Ca), Magnesium (Mg), Sulfur (S), Chlorine (Cl) and Sodium (Na).*

It also helps the microflora of the soil, feeding beneficial bacteria and contributing to improved soil structure."


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 9, 2015)

What do you consider "appreciable" amounts?  What does the container say about how much of what is in there?  How often are you using it?  I read that as fish emulsion works fast it is also used up by the plants fast.  And 5-1-1- is a fairly weak nutrient.

Not sure you would like all the pH ing that goes with synthetic nutrients--it really can be a PITA.


----------



## next (Jul 9, 2015)

That was just information quoted from a webpage.

I planned on using it every third watering, but i've been using it every other watering so far. The bottle just saying 5% N, 1% P, 1%K, 15% organic matter, use twice monthly for container plants.

I know organics don't show EC/PPM accurately but with 1/2 dose it's only reading about 150ppm.

How many ppm's would you recommend of cal/mag? I do think I need to be supplementing, just not 100% sure how much.


----------



## next (Jul 9, 2015)

I think an ewc tea with a half dose of fish emulsion should do them nicely?? With 200ppm supplemented cal/mag

2 liters water
1/2 tsp cal-n-mag
1/4 cup ewc
1/2 tsp kelp meal
1 tsp hi-brix molasses

I skipped the fish emulsion and went with the kelp instead. Didn't get much brewing time, plant said she needed it asap. Only brewed it for 6 hrs or so before giving it to ernie. Ernie drinks more than Bert, looks happier too.


----------



## next (Jul 11, 2015)

Currently reading True Living Organics. Very good read, lots of recipe's for tea's, soil's, spikes. It may be solving my issues for me. Seems as tho the author believes Earth Juice and TLO soil's do not work well together. Due to the acidic chelates used in the Earth juice. 

I moved Ernie into a 5gal fabric pot, full of sweet sweet not quite finished cooking goodness. Will see how it goes...


----------



## next (Jul 11, 2015)

Ernie didn't light on fire overnight.. I sentenced Bert to the same fate. 

Ernie looks to be doing alright.. might just pull through. Bert is in pretty bad shape. Their roots were in definite need of larger pots.

This is what their grave is made out of, I had alot of help from Droopy on this soil mix. So a special thanks goes out to him. As well as to MP for the threads and information that was made available to me.

3 parts promix
1 part mushroom compost
1 parts ewc
1.5ish parts perlite
---------
1/2tbl/gal azomite
1/2tbl/gal glacial rock dust
1tbl/gal gypsum
1.5tbl/gal greensand
2tbl/gal dolomite lime

1tbl/gal bloodmeal
1.5tbl/gal alfalfa
1.5tbl/gal kelp meal
1.5tbl/gal neem cake
2tbl/gal bone meal

Mix is still lacking some soy bean meal, and some bark mulch. So i'm not to sure what the outcome will be.


----------



## next (Jul 14, 2015)

Not real happy 

But not dead yet either! :vap_bong__emoticon: What u think MP, are they gunna make it? 

View attachment 20150713_235347.jpg


View attachment 20150713_235450.jpg


----------



## next (Jul 14, 2015)

Heya, Farmer

They aren't doing much.. Just sittin there, lol. New growth looks good.. I have high hopes..

The pots are drying out, they will need some water here soon. Was thinking bout giving them a nice tea or sumthin. Maybe try this out..

------------------

SEEDLING AND FRESHLY ROOTED CLONE TEA

2 teaspoons all-natural molasses

1 teaspoon liquid fish fertilizer

1 tablespoon alfalfa meal

1 tablespoon kelp meal

½&#8211;1 cup fresh compost or earthworm castings
1 teaspoon dry, soluble kelp or liquid seaweed

10 drops CaMg+ by General Organics, or comparable liquid mineral supplement

BUBBLE FOR 24 HOURS

Strain, dilute and apply the tea above. This is a really great 1-day tea recipe that also works well on true landrace genetics from exotic lands, as they usually prefer a lighter touch when it comes to feeding.
-------------


----------



## next (Jul 14, 2015)

maybe use some hygrozyme on them


----------



## next (Jul 15, 2015)

Interesting about not fertilizing if the soil is dry.. never heard that one before. 

After I transplant into larger pots I usually let them go a little longer than normal before I water them. They have big shoe's to fill, and I wanna make sure it doesn't go anaerobic on me by letting it stay wet for too long. They "look" bone dry, but the weight of the pot says otherwise. 

Just started bubbling the water for the tea, probly give them a drink tomorrow night or the day after. 

There is a constant improvement everyday, I do think pot size was an issue.. I'm learning more and more, about organic's and microbes. Gotta keep em happy, and keep the war bloody.

I think.... they were happy under the fluorescent lights, they had a small microbe population that was taking care of them. But, when they were moved into the LED tent with about 10X more lighting, there wasn't enough soil and/or microbes to be able to turn the fish emulsion into food, fast enough to supply the plants with food. Next time, I will repot first, and make sure the microbes are big and strong before putting them under intense lights.


----------



## next (Jul 16, 2015)

Un-diluted tea has ppm of just over 1000, after dilution it has 700ppm


----------



## next (Jul 17, 2015)

Bert is looking good.. was nervous bout using the tea, but i suppose, live in learn. Will take some pics soon, did some lst on bert after i watered today.

Pics are taken 3 days apart, for sure an improvement.

View attachment 20150713_235347.jpg

View attachment 20150717_083913.jpg


View attachment 20150713_235450.jpg

View attachment 20150717_084001.jpg


----------



## next (Jul 17, 2015)

Think they are headed back on track?? - I think they are gunna make it. Steady improvement and growth every day so far since repotting.


----------



## next (Jul 19, 2015)

Things lookin better n better. Did some more LST on Bert.
View attachment 20150718_230933.jpg


View attachment 20150718_230957.jpg


View attachment 20150718_230945.jpg


----------



## next (Jul 19, 2015)

Things are looking great! Atleast for Bert.. Im hoping Ernie won't be far behind. 

So far she is less than 6" tall.

View attachment 20150719_143200.jpg


View attachment 20150719_143207.jpg


View attachment 20150719_143219.jpg


----------



## next (Jul 20, 2015)

Let the Journey Begin!!
View attachment 20150720_140726.jpg


----------



## next (Jul 21, 2015)

updates - Very excited about how things are turning around. And with the hopes of a water only grow, *fingers crossed* hopefully not tooo much can go wrong. Lets see how this Satori does at eating up the goodness I mixed into the pro-mix.

Slight bit of nute burn I think showing on the tips, but looks to be very minor. I think that means the soil is just about right in terms of hotness.
View attachment 20150720_220344.jpg


Removed 2 fan leaves that were badly damaged and in the way.. Gotta give this Satori credit, 100% turn around, with the cost of 2 fan leaves.
View attachment 20150720_220352.jpg


Here is Ernie, coming along quite nicely as well.
View attachment 20150720_220420.jpg


And here they are, very short.
View attachment 20150720_220506.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 21, 2015)

next said:


> Heya, Farmer
> 
> They aren't doing much.. Just sittin there, lol. New growth looks good.. I have high hopes..
> 
> ...


 
IMO, that looks way too strong for seedlings and why in the world would you put a synthetic nutrient like GH Cal-Mag in an organic tea?


----------



## next (Jul 21, 2015)

THG, I copy and pasted that from Total Living Organics, by The Rev. I don't use GH myself, I think he meant to say General Organics Cal-mag. I did add a few drops of Earth Juice cal-n-mag tho. Bumped my RO water up to 75ppm

------------ - From TLO - The Rev
I have grown very successful TLO crops using CaMg+ by General Organics, with reverse osmosis filtered water, and using about 10 drops per gallon (or until about 65 PPM on a TDS meter) every time I watered or fed with a tea. Consider this sort of application if you are shy about using calcium and/or magnesium. This particular product has a 5:1 (five to one) ratio of calcium to magnesium, which in my opinion is awesome for cannabis growing. Choosing whether or not to use this kind of product will depend a lot on the mineral value of your chosen TLO soil mix, but if you are using a pure water source, you may benefit greatly from dialing in a certain level of this type product every, or perhaps every other watering.
---------

I think the majority of the nutrients added to the AACT are consumed by the bacteria? From what I understand an AACT isn't as much a fertilizer as it is a microbe / fungal population.


----------



## next (Jul 22, 2015)

Things are looking just peachy
View attachment 20150721_235801.jpg


Here is Bert
View attachment 20150721_235807.jpg


And here is Ernie, finally catching up in the healthy looks department
View attachment 20150721_235812.jpg


When this Satori is happy, it scares me how fast it can grow. Already wondering if I should be flipping over to 12/12. It's been along time since I played with photoperiod plants. Should I wait for her to fill out the tent, then flip to 12/12?


----------



## next (Jul 25, 2015)

Lil update.. training is going well.. these plants have officially gone into beast mode.

View attachment 20150725_084723.jpg


View attachment 20150725_084812.jpg


View attachment 20150725_084905.jpg


I should prolly do some trimming.. but I just hate cutting them I do.


----------



## next (Jul 26, 2015)

:vap-Bong_smoker::headbang::farm::smoke1::fly::banana: :dancing: :clap::headbang2::cool2::beatnik:
View attachment 20150725_234857.jpg

Lowrider style
View attachment 20150725_234938.jpg

Kinda like a string of green, instead of a screen of green
View attachment 20150725_235008.jpg

Tempted to switch to 12/12 waiting for some suggestions.. how much will this satori grow once she turns up the flower power?
View attachment 20150725_235028.jpg


This is the soil mix if anyone wanted to know
---------
3 parts promix
1 part ewc / lil bit a mushroom compost
1ish part perlite
---------
1/2tbl/gal azomite
1/2tbl/gal glacial rock dust
1tbl/gal bloodmeal
1tbl/gal gypsum
1.5tbl/gal greensand
1.5tbl/gal alfalfa
1.5tbl/gal kelp meal
1.5tbl/gal neem cake
2tbl/gal dolomite lime
2tbl/gal bone meal


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 26, 2015)

How much was each "part" that you used for your basic soil mix?  Giving parts for the soil and measurements for the nutrients is confusing.....


----------



## next (Jul 26, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> How much was each "part" that you used for your basic soil mix?  Giving parts for the soil and measurements for the nutrients is confusing.....



With the parts, and the amendments seperate, it should be scalable as to how much soil you want to make.

I think I used a 2liter juice jug. Each "part" can be as big or as small as you want.. you could use cups, liters, gallons, buckets.. The size of the parts you use defines how much amendments to add. You need to know the size of the part that "you" use, then add up the total volume to know how many gallons of soil your working with. Then you know how much of each thing to add.

I used a 2liter jug, but doubled up so I did 6 parts promix, 2 part ewc, 2 part perlite. (Ratio is still 3-1-1)
That works out to 12 liters promix, 4 liters ewc, 4 liters perlite. Total volume is 20 Liters, or 5.2 gallons. Then take the amendments and add up how much you need to make 5.2 gallons of dirt happy.

If you want to do a bigggg batch, you could use a 5 gallon bucket for a part. Then you would have 15 galons promix, 5 gallons ewc, 5 gallons perlite. 25 gallons of mix.. then add how ever many tbl spoons or do some math and find how many cups you need to add of each amendment.


*The soil broke down into parts allows you to make as much or as little as you want*
*The amendments broke down into a per gallon ratio lets you amend as much or as little soil as you want*


----------



## next (Jul 26, 2015)

this is what they are in exactly

24 liters promix/6 liters ewc/2 liters mushroom compost/8 liters perlite = 40 liters or roughly 10 gallons.

15ml = 1 tblsp
7.5ml = 1/2 tblsp

1/2tbl/gal azomite --- 7.5 * 10 = 75ml
1/2tbl/gal glacial rock dust

1tbl/gal bloodmeal --- 15 * 10 = 150ml
1tbl/gal gypsum

1.5tbl/gal greensand --- 22.5 * 10 = 225ml
1.5tbl/gal alfalfa
1.5tbl/gal kelp meal
1.5tbl/gal neem cake

2tbl/gal dolomite lime --- 30 * 10 = 300ml
2tbl/gal bone meal


*Total nutes added to soil -  1950ml mixed into 40 liters soil*
75ml azomite and glacial rock dust
150ml bloodmeal and gypsum
225ml greensand, alfalfa, kelp meal, and neem cake.
300ml bonemeal and dolomite lime.


----------



## next (Jul 27, 2015)

filling the tent out nicely
View attachment 20150727_094315.jpg


View attachment 20150727_094345.jpg


View attachment 20150727_094334.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 28, 2015)

Well, looks like you pulled them out nicely.  It is up to you when to flip, I know you are low on height space so you could flip now. If you can wait another week or so you may have more end product.  You have some nice bud sites that will double in height. Much flowering mojo to you.


----------



## next (Jul 29, 2015)

Awesome thanks Rose, the tent is 63" tall. 

Figure 12" for the pots, 12" of height from the light to the roof, then minimum 12" from light to plant. I have room for approx. 2.5 feet of plant. 

I will try to let her stay in veg and keep growing horizontally until she fills the tent. I have never gone to these extreme's in training before. I won't let her get taller than a foot before I flip her into flower.


----------



## next (Jul 30, 2015)

They went 4 days without water and they looked like they wanted to run away and die.. Most plants go 6-8 days in these 5 gal pots. Satori like the drink, so I gave her 1 tsp myco-madness mixed into about 3 gal water. I added tap water to r/o water until I hit 100ppm, bubbled over night, then added the myco's, and watered. Plants perked up quickly, they were quite thirsty but I figure its good for em, makes the roots search further to try to find water.

Did some re-arranging in the tent. Can't wait to get these lovely ladies into flower. I can already smell them when I open the tent.
View attachment 20150729_225155.jpg


View attachment 20150729_225347.jpg


----------



## next (Jul 31, 2015)

blah, the one plant is showing some signs of i think mag def. I think my earth juice cal-n-mag is bad. I finally will listen to the world and stop giving it to them. Maybe use epsom salt instead?


----------



## next (Jul 31, 2015)

Suggestions?
View attachment 20150731_140232.jpg


View attachment 20150731_140249.jpg


View attachment 20150731_140542.jpg


View attachment 20150731_140527.jpg


View attachment 20150731_140559.jpg


Rose would say.. ewc tea?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2015)

I would say yes, she needs a bit of N to get to flower.  EWC is a perfect idea. top dress and tea those girls.


----------



## next (Jul 31, 2015)

:bong:

I <3 u Rose. 

Hard to believe they already burned through the 5 gal of soil, they've only been in them for 3 weeks. I kinda thought they would be good to go atleast for a month or two


----------



## next (Jul 31, 2015)

**I should note, I looked up the ingredients of the earth juice cal-n-mag I was using, and it doesn't sound like its very compatible with organics.**

Calcium Nitrate
Magnesium Sulfate
Magnesium Nitrate

Could that be causing the problems? Didn't seem to hurt them when using it with a tea, but I gave a plain r/o water with 75ppm of the cal/mag a week ago. So it is suspect..

I gave them the myco madness 2 days ago in an attempt to undo the possible damages, at the same time I didn't notice any problems until yesterday, so it is suspect as well.

-I don't know if its because of the LED"s but things sure seem to happen fast in the tent.-


----------



## next (Aug 1, 2015)

qutoed for a deficiency list on Nitrogen 

"If the yellowing leaves are at the top of your plant or the yellow leaves are mostly new growth, then you probably don't have a nitrogen deficiency. Nitrogen deficiencies always affect the oldest, lowest leaves first."

I removed about half a dozen or so small growing shoots that were severely crowded off of each plant, and it kinda looks like they are getting better.. time will tell. But I do think an Ewc tea is up to bat, regardless.


----------



## HotelCalifornia420 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey Next, how did the Satori plants like the veg LED?  I'm looking at buying an LED soon for veg only.


----------



## next (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey there Cali420,

Plants love the LED's.. If I could just get my head straightened out, I think these Satori's would do wonderfully. 

I like LED's, because...
Less heat
More even heat distribution
Less power
Less ventilation required
No bulbs to replace
*More awesome smells and tastes, apparently certain terpenes don't occur under HID's.
*I heard less chance getting busted from a large heat signature
*I think they grow faster


I don't like LED's because
*Depending on the light, its not easily fixable if broken. If an LED goes out, your screwed, most are not plug and play, they are soldered in
*The light bugs me ;p
*There is still myths and legends about them
*Alot more technological than HID's, they are still tweaking them, they physically pick specific spectrums, so each manufacturer has their own "formula" for the best light.
*I think things happen faster under LED's, both for good and bad.

* are just rambles


----------



## HotelCalifornia420 (Aug 3, 2015)

next said:


> Hey there Cali420,
> 
> Plants love the LED's.. If I could just get my head straightened out, I think these Satori's would do wonderfully.
> 
> ...



Is your LED a Mars?  Which ones do you like?

How early can plants go under an LED?


----------



## next (Aug 3, 2015)

I have only used these led's, so I don't have any others to compare to. Yes they are Mars Hydro lights.

I start my seedlings under them, you can run them from germ to finish


----------



## next (Aug 4, 2015)

I gave these ladies their first taste of darkness... went from 24/0 to 20/4. Will continue to increase darkness till I get to 12/12


----------



## next (Aug 6, 2015)

Hey guys,

So i am now watering every 3 days instead of every 4. I decided to give another round of the seedling/clone tea.

Basically it was 1tsp of kelp/alfalfa/liquidseaweed/fish emulsion per gallon of water. and about 2tsp molasses per gallon as well. add some ewc/compost bubble for a day or two, dilute with water 1:1 and thats her.

I think the tent is about full.. gotta get these ladies switched over to 12/12. They "look" to be holding their own, yellowing isn't getting any worse, perhaps getting better. 

View attachment 20150806_091719.jpg


View attachment 20150806_091726.jpg


View attachment 20150806_091801.jpg


----------



## stonegroove (Aug 6, 2015)

Can't wait to see your yield with those LEDs, vegging is going well, good luck


----------



## next (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks stonegroove,

Hopefully I make it that far.. I just did some massive trimming to the parts that were crowded. Took a good 15 shoots off the one plant. These plants are going krazie like their momma did. 

Almost every branch at some point as gone back to opposite nodes, some branches have 3 leaf sets coming off instead of one, and the leaf sets only have 3 blades.. Krazie plants, not sure if its a good thing or a bad thing. Way toooo much growth happening, can't keep up with her when she's spitting out double branches instead of alternating.

View attachment 20150806_135040.jpg


----------



## next (Aug 6, 2015)

Here's a few more shots of the krazie girls. Not sure if its a case of Whorled Phyllotaxy or something else.. 
View attachment 20150806_140551.jpg

View attachment 20150806_140401.jpg


On a side note, should I be trimming these fan leaves that are hanging far below the canopy, some of them are upside down.. sideways.. or just let em hang out? They're not hurtin anything
View attachment 20150806_140639.jpg


----------



## next (Aug 10, 2015)

=/
View attachment 20150809_223936.jpg


View attachment 20150809_224028.jpg


----------



## next (Aug 12, 2015)

Did quite abit of trimming on this one.. Hoping she likes it being able to breath abit more.
View attachment 20150812_011556.jpg

View attachment 20150812_011414.jpg


Still trying to tame this one, slight discoloration, seems to maybe be getting better I dunno, I just keep giving them water...
View attachment 20150812_011438.jpg

View attachment 20150812_011533.jpg


----------



## next (Aug 18, 2015)

Well, they don't drink quite as much under 12/12. Due to me not being 100% they went a little longer than they would of liked between waterings. Life is not good when you can't move without pain. Anyways, managed to sneak a few pics when the lights turned off.
View attachment 20150818_085812.jpg


View attachment 20150818_085818.jpg


View attachment 20150818_085852.jpg


----------



## next (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey guys been awhile. I havent checked dates but i think im about 5 weeks into flower.

Things are going decent, had to add some nutes last week plants were starting to yellow pretty badly. They have gone a little far between waterings but they are holding i  there quire well.

I added about 2 oz of dry bloom nutes in 4 gal of water. Also did a top dressing of ewc. That was last week things are looking better, I think I got to them just in time

View attachment tmp_25270-20150914_002507-768x1365-1013855774.jpg


View attachment tmp_25270-20150914_002332-1280x720-1139639966.jpg


View attachment tmp_25270-20150914_002345-1280x720-1395476011.jpg


View attachment tmp_25270-20150914_002403-1280x7201229325034.jpg


View attachment tmp_25270-20150914_002312-1024x576389093568.jpg


----------



## next (Sep 14, 2015)

Any suggestions mp?


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 9, 2015)

Hows it going?  looks like things really turned around!  I'm hooked... where's the rest?


----------



## mindtrip (Oct 9, 2015)

next said:


> Any suggestions mp?



Keep on keepin on!  They look good!


----------



## next (Oct 9, 2015)

Very close to harvest time. I have a break inbetween jobs, so that worked out great time wise. I will have a few weeks to get things cut and dried.

These pics are from 2 weeks ago.

This Sunday will be day 63 of flower, the recommended date to take Satori down. I will take some fresh pics tonight. I sure managed to keep them short, i don't think they are any taller than a foot. 

View attachment 20150927_215557-1280x720.jpg


View attachment 20150927_215358-1280x720.jpg


View attachment 20150927_215449-1280x720.jpg


View attachment 20150927_215544-1280x720.jpg


----------



## next (Oct 11, 2015)

Been busy, picked up some Mottled Java chickens last night. Snapped a few pics when i got home.

You guys think this satori is ready to be harvested?
View attachment tmp_7339-IMG_20151011_32285-434440486.jpg


View attachment tmp_7339-IMG_20151011_58381687852641.jpg


View attachment tmp_7339-IMG_20151011_40319997571242.jpg


----------



## next (Oct 12, 2015)

I chopped one down.. wow..

This one plant over filled my drying box. I use a large cardboard box with string laced thru it that connects to an intake into the tent with the carbon filter. I am going to have to upgrade to about 3 times the size to get both of these plants hanging at the same time. 

View attachment tmp_8578-20151011_210011-1024x1820-1007940682.jpg


View attachment tmp_8578-20151011_210015-1024x1820997571242.jpg


----------



## next (Oct 12, 2015)

Ended up stringing them all up inside the tent. Seems like a pretty decent yield.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 12, 2015)

Looks great, I've got some satori in the mail and this has gotten me pretty excited.  You did a good job sticking with the plant and pushing through the hard times!  nice job man.


----------



## next (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks man,

Took 3 tries to finally get her to harvest. Thinking about revegging them and doing it all over again.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 12, 2015)

Beautiful and full of frosty goodness. Very nice.


----------



## next (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks Rose, means alot coming from you! - Too bad I had to leave for work, I didn't get to give them the extra love I wanted to during flower. All in all, I think it was a great success, especially considering the rough start.

Do you think I took them too soon? I spotted the odd amber trich, and I think I've read enough of your posts to safely assume you would of said, "take her, take her now"


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 13, 2015)

Absolutely for satori, no amber... I love her. She is a good girl. I hope you enjoy her as much as THG and I do. She has some bulk to her huh? She sure does. Great big buds on a medium size plant. gotta love it. Congratulations.


----------



## next (Oct 24, 2015)

Well, decided to see what I ended up with and it was a bit less than I expected. Pulled out just under 7 zips.


----------



## next (Oct 25, 2015)

.  .
View attachment a.jpg


----------



## checklist (Oct 27, 2015)

Very Nice bank!


----------



## yarddog (Oct 27, 2015)

Nice!   I'd say your set for smoke for a few days.


----------



## next (Oct 28, 2015)

) pretty good smoke too!


----------

